# Cathflo Billing - 36593



## kmgauthier (Jul 14, 2016)

36593: Declotting by thrombolytic agent of implanted vascular access device or catheter


Does anyone have any luck getting this code paid? I'm billing this in an outpatient hospital setting and per the Cathflo manufacturer and the Medicare fee schedule it should get paid. However, Medicare consistently rejects that treatment was rendered in an inappropriate place. I'm billing only 36593, no drug. 

Any insight would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you!

Krystal Gauthier, CCS-P


----------

